# poured sugar equipment



## kent2981 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi all, correct me if I'm mistaken, but haven't I seen pastry chefs use what basically is a funnel with a handle that controls how much sugar comes out, something like a pancake batter dispenser. What are they and where would I get them? Also what would be the best technique for creating solid and hollow columns? Any help is much appreciated.

peace


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Best thing to use is a stainless steel pan with a spout on one side never heard of the funnel though I suppose you could use a metal funnel as long as you grease the inside well so the sugar does not stick.
Creating columns in sugar is tricky but it can be done. You could mold pastillage around a piece of pvc the size and length you desire then pour the sugar into it after you remove the pvc of course just make sure you seal the bottom with more pastillage. Hollow columns are going to be a bit more tricky. Have to think about that one and re -post unless someone here as an idea.

Rgds Rook


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

The funnel you talk of is called a "confectioners funnel/gun" chefs also call it a sauce gun. They come with a metal or trigger or the old style use a stick. They come in exoglass or stainless steel. You can get it from anyone over there that stocks matfer/demarle, try JB Prince and sons. Otherwise type in "eurochef" into google and download a cattledog (catalogue). How much are they, In Oz they cost $200-300Aus so I guess you will get them the same in US $, here is a thought - check this link to get started http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw...=matfer+funnel 
2nd question, what sort of column and what is your casting/molding material?

Regards,
Felixe.


----------



## kent2981 (Jul 15, 2006)

well,
i wanted to make the columns out of poured sugar, i wanted to make either mostly clear solid tubes with little drizzles of colored sugar or make them entirely clear hollow tubes with a solid tube of colored sugar running up the middle
i dunno, i just had a vision and i want to try and run with it

like always, thanks for the support

peace


----------



## kent2981 (Jul 15, 2006)

just for a visual, i think i want solid clear tubes that look almost like lava lamps, with the little globs of color


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

You can purchase tubing and create stands to hold them. You can infuse some color while pouring or torch after finished.
You can use a metal funnel (no grease) and a handle of a wooden spoon. Us old farts didn't have all this fancy stuff. I must say that I really like the one handed funnels, it allow you to do other things while pouring like adding gold dust or just torching the funnel opening to keep things flowing.
I still say diamond earings


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

The only thing about the funnels with with a wooden spoon is be sure to inspect the spout, some spouts have a "fold" runnning its length to ensure an even stream, with a wooden spoon you could not get a seal, so sugar would run - keep this in mind. Also if you are using an ordinary funnel, get a thick gauge steel with a D shaped handle, the metal will heat up very quickly because you are working with temperatures upward of 95 degrees celcius.
Some very basic points, but easily overlooked.
Also when casting, be mindful that a solid cast is very very very heavy, how will this work with the overall project, you may need to slush cast the columns to keep weight down.

Regards, 
Felixe.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

You know I don't mean to sound stupid cause I been doing sugar work for quite a while but what the heck is a slush cast? And why would you want to use a funnel to pour the sugar? Heck I do it out of the pan with no problem. None of this is making any sense.

Rgd Rook


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Sorry for the confusion it is not a stupid question, slush casting is slang I picked up at the local mold making and FX shop. It is essentially hollow casting of a mold, I suggested it to keep a strength to weight ratio.
Why use a funnel to pour sugar? Ask Kent 2981, I am only trying to help him find the equipment he needs, not question his methods!.
Sure, go ahead and pour it out of a pan - whatever works for him or you.

Regards, 
Felixe.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I've had some luck with columns wider than 2 1/2" dia. just by pouring out the sugar in the form of a long rectangle. When still pliable, wrap it around a paper encased pvc pipe. When cold "weld" the seam shut with a blow torch or with tempered chocolate. 
For pouring/ casting I got myself a set of 3/8" x 3/8" solid s/s bars in 2, 4, 6, and 8" lengths made up. Managed to talk the guy into cutting a 45 angle on the ends of the 4 and 6" lengths for more versatility. Think it cost me $40.00 for the metal and labour at a local metal shop. Matfer, eat your heart out! Indespensible.

Anyone use a microplane to smooth edges or re-shape cast sugarwork?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry there felixe the dog was not implying what you wrote did not make sense and thanks for the clarification of the slush mold term. Realize you are trying to help him like everyone else here. Maybe Kent can explain why he wants to pour it out of a funnel he must have a reason we do not know about. But if it works then I say go for it. Agian felixe sorry for the confusion about your post.

Rgds Rook


----------



## kent2981 (Jul 15, 2006)

sorry guys,
iI didn't want to cunfuse anyone, I just thought that it would be easier to control, therefor safer, to use a funnel to pout sugar into the molds, but from what i hear i may try to do the hollow tubes wrapped around pvc

thanks for all the input guys

peace


----------



## sucrosesam (Aug 6, 2006)

I hope I understand what your trying to do. Might I suggest you take a terrine linned with oiled aluminum foil, or wrap any pipe with numerous layers of foil (for strength) remove pipe and oil the inside, seal the end and pour the sugar in. While pouring in clear sugar add other colors or whatever. let cool and unwrap.


----------

